# Need better method to copy over HUGE amounts of data



## anaklusmos (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,
A friend of mine contacted me with a need of his that he is struggling with currently. I will paste his email ( personal details omitted for privacy) :

*
We need to copy  4 TB data from from 4 TB external Hard disk to make identical copy on 4 TB external hard disk. Currently we are doing it as follows:

Connect Data with HDD to one of our PC.
Copy part of this data to PC
disconnect and then connect fresh 4 TB HDD to our PC
Copy from PC to Fresh HDD
so on ....
Request to please suggest suitable  method (hardware or software based ) which can streamline this activity.

Thanks
*

Any help would be appreciated here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 24, 2015)

Why not directly HDD to HDD ?

And I hope you're using some third party copiers like Teracopy.


----------



## Gaurav (Dec 27, 2015)

Use freefilesync FreeFileSync | Free Backup and File Synchronization Software


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Hi,
> A friend of mine contacted me with a need of his that he is struggling with currently. I will paste his email ( personal details omitted for privacy) :
> 
> *
> ...



what you are looking for is HDD docking station like this :
Amazon.com: AnkerÂ® USB 3.0 & eSATA to SATA External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 or 3.5in HDD, SSD [4TB Support]: Computers & Accessories


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> what you are looking for is HDD docking station like this :
> Amazon.com: AnkerÂ® USB 3.0 & eSATA to SATA External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 or 3.5in HDD, SSD [4TB Support]: Computers & Accessories



didn't knew that. thanks bro. and rep added


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], but any links for such device in India?
Also, is there a DIY setup that can be done , as this is a regular timely need of theirs


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2016)

^^ I'm giving you some links :
Dual 2.5"/3.5" IDE SATA HDD Hard Drive Disk All In 1 Clone Dock Docking Station - Buy Dual 2.5"/3.5" IDE SATA HDD Hard Drive Disk All In 1 Clone Dock Docking Station Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
[6TB Support/Offline Clone Function]Unitek Docking Station USB 3.0 to SATA 6G Dual Bay for External Hard Drive2.5 or 3.5 HDD/SSD SATA III Hard Drive Duplicator - Buy [6TB Support/Offline Clone Function]Unitek Docking Station USB 3.0 to SATA 6G Dual B
Amazon.in: Buy Sabrent USB 3.0 to SATA Dual Bay External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 or 3.5in HDD, SSD with Hard Drive Duplicator/Cloner Function [4TB Support] (EC-HDD2) Online at Low Prices in India | Sabrent Reviews & Ratings

Sabrent USB 3 0 TO Sata Dual BAY External Hard Drive Docking Station FOR 2 5 OR | eBay


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 3, 2016)

> Copy part of this data to PC


How much data do you regularly have to copy ? 4TB is the total I assume...
Are the 2 PC on a LAN ?  If yes, then some sync utility like rsync might work.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 4, 2016)

Let me contact him for more info, he's currently on vacation in Goa


----------

